# Trivia 9/29



## luckytrim (Sep 29, 2018)

trivia 9/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Only 1 in 10 victims of cyber bullying tell a parent. Fewer  than 1 in 5
cyber bullying incidents are reported to the  police.

1. Can you name the actress went on to fame and fortune as  Hollywood's
Original Blond Bombshell ?
2. Name the meteorological term for the place where two air  masses of
different temperatures meet.
3. This contemporary of William Shakespeare was stabbed to  death in a London
inn, supposedly during an argument over a bill. Who was this  sixteenth
century playwright and author of "The Tragical History of the  Life and Death
of Doctor Faustus"?
4. Which competition would you likely be at if you were  watching events such
as "tossing the caber", "tossing the sheaf", and "weight over  the bar"?
5. In 1855, what American military unit was formed for duty in  the
southwestern U.S.A. with "equipment" imported from the Middle  East?
6. Who invented the Cotton Gin ?
7. In 1933, the first drive-in theater was opened in which of  the Fifty ?
  a. - Pennsylvania
  b. - New Jersey
  c. - Florida
  d. - California
8. In 1959 Fidel Castro overthrew the government of what  dictator ?
(Last name is good enough for credit)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
President Teddy Roosevelt was the first U.S. President to  travel outside the 
Country on official business.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Jean Harlow
2. Front
3.  Christopher Marlowe
4. Scottish Highland Games
5. the Camel Corps
6. Eli Whitney
7. - b
8. Fulgencio Batista

TRUTH !!
President Roosevelt made the very first Official trip outside  the USA when 
on November 6, 1906, He visited Panama to check on the  progress of the 
Panama Canal.


----------

